

Ask HN: Recurring Payment and Merchant account providers in Asia. - happyfeet

I found wealth of information on US / Canada / UK based providers based on following link &#38; additional links posted under it on this topic.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=41303<p>In your experience which are the best recurring payment solution and merchant account providers in Asia?<p>What would you think are the key criteria to choose a recurring billing solutions provider? (with most Asian currencies)<p>FYI, I have also posted the question under StackOverflow to pick the brains of the developer community, to understand based on implementation experiences.<p>http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5388589/recurring-payment-processing-and-merchant-account-solutions-primarily-asia<p>Thanks.
======
gspyrou
I think AliPay is the strongest player in this market.
[http://market.alipay.com/ospay/aboutAlipay/alibabaGroupCompe...](http://market.alipay.com/ospay/aboutAlipay/alibabaGroupCompetitiveEdge.html)

------
rabble
I had the same problem looking for recurring payment providers and payment
gateways in Latin America. I think it's much easier to open a subsidiary
company in the US remotely than to process them outside the US/UK/Canada.

------
revorad
<http://www.2checkout.com/>

